# Which antidepressents helped you best for your IBS ?



## hasenfuss

Which antidepressent helped you best for your IBS ? Especially for abdominal discomfort/pain. I am currently taking 60mg Celexa and sometimes I think it's working a bit and other times I don't think at all. I can't even tell anymore. I have diarrhia maybe only once a month but mostly I have frequent stools which don't give me much relive. I am also very anxious and depressed about my IBS. I can't picture my life always being like that. My husband pretty much ingnores me when I am sad. Sometimes he tries to cheer me up and since it mostly doesn't work he gets upset with me. Than the whole thing makes me even more depressed because I can't cheer up on command when I don't feel good. There is just no support. I have to feel guilty for feeling sick. What other antidepressetns should I try ?


----------



## 21723

I have tried about 6 for IBS-D and to tell you the truth none were really worth taking. Improvement was negligible. If I had to pick one it would be Effexor. Seemed to take the edge off the anxiety a little and give slight pain relief. It also had the most side effects however. Having said that everyone with IBS is different and your results may vary.


----------



## sickofsick

I take paxil cr and found it works great for me. Most of the time I wouldn't know I have IBS anymore. I did do hyno-therapy too, that helps also.


----------



## Guest

Hang on - I'm sorry but why on earth is anyone taking an anti-depressant for IBS? These are really serious medicines - surely there are other options if your problems are IBS-related rather than psychiatric?Sue


----------



## sickofsick

There were studies done, at least on paxil that show it helps ibs problems.I started taking paxil for anxiety problems not ibs, that part just happened to be a lovely side effect.


----------



## 21723

> quote:Originally posted by SueV:Hang on - I'm sorry but why on earth is anyone taking an anti-depressant for IBS? These are really serious medicines - surely there are other options if your problems are IBS-related rather than psychiatric?Sue


http://www.irritable-bowel-syndrome.ws/ibs-medications.htm


----------



## Guest

OK - yes thanks for the link but what I'm saying still stands - anti-depressants are, by their very nature - serious drugs - getting onto them and coming off can be extremely difficult and there can be very serious side-effects - I'd look long and hard at other alternatives first - it seems that they are being handed out like sweeties without exploring other possibilities as well.I'm on one so I do know what I'm on about but I have depression.Sue


----------



## 21723

> quote:Originally posted by SueV:OK - yes thanks for the link but what I'm saying still stands - anti-depressants are, by their very nature - serious drugs - getting onto them and coming off can be extremely difficult and there can be very serious side-effects - I'd look long and hard at other alternatives first - it seems that they are being handed out like sweeties without exploring other possibilities as well.I'm on one so I do know what I'm on about but I have depression.Sue


Agreed. I do not have depression but tried about 6 antidepressants to help with IBS-D. My wife said I was more mellow while on them and I did feel more alert and a general well-being feeling. More energy and drive as well. As far as helping my IBS-D they did very little. I did notice however when coming off them â€œcold turkeyâ€ my D was better. My theory is that for the weak or two after stopping my serotonin levels were nil and the bowels slowed down. For this reason I am trying to get on Lotronex that essentially works the same way by inhibiting the action of serotonin in the gut. On another note I recently read an article that stated most people on long-term antidepressants were still depressed. The drugs had little effect on the depression.I am sure some people have a chemical imbalance that causes depression for unknown reasons but most depression is caused by some life situation or stimuli or your reaction to it. If these things are not addressed and the proper therapies instituted the depression cannot improve by drugs alone. In other words simply taking a drug cannot get most people â€œover depression.â€ The problem now is most PCPâ€™s simply prescribe them to anyone who is feeling â€œdown in the dumpsâ€. It amazes me how many people I know take them. I work primarily with women and at least half of them admit to taking them. I would bet many others are also taking them and do not admit it. Personally after my experience I think they are over rated.


----------



## Guest

Interesting - I can only speak from my own experience - I'm 44 now and I'm sure over the years, have had bouts of depression - though never addressed it - but I was stopped in my tracks about this time last year and attempted suicide - I was put initially on prozac with disasterous results and eventually on Mitrazapene which after 6/8 long, long weeks and a spell in a psychiatric unit - started to look up. I'm still on them (30mg at night) and am very well, abit chubby but apart from that probably better than ever.But yes, it worries me that here in the UK, and from the sounds of it, in the US too - they are over-prescribed. I'm sure its a debate that will run and run.Sue


----------



## jms1963

In 1996 my doctor put me on Prozac for anxiety/panic attacks. The Prozac was not prescribed for my ibs, and at the time I wasn't even thinking of it as a help for the ibs. Once I was feeling better anxiety wise I did notice that my ibs attacks were less often and not as severe. Remember that antidepressants are not a cure-all for ibs. I still have ibs symptoms, I think though that the Prozac takes the edge off my obsessing/agonizing over having to deal with it. When I get up in the morning with ibs symptoms whether it be D or C (I'm a dual ibs personality) I recognize that I don't feel well but I don't let it control my life.


----------



## Guest

Well thats fair enough jms - if, as a result of taking anti-d's for psychiatric symptoms/anxiety etc - you get relief for IBS - so much the better - all I'm saying is that surely they should not be the first port of call for purely IBS symptoms - make any sense???Sue


----------



## jms1963

SueV -Definitely ! I hope people don't take an anti-depressant solely for ibs alone. The point I was trying to make was: don't expect these medications to cure your ibs or wipe away all the symptoms.


----------



## Kathleen M.

For some people taking antidepressants at doses usually too low to effect mood can have very positive effects on their IBS.Saying no one should ever take them unless they have a mood disorder means a lot of people would suffer when they do not have to.Tricyclics tend to be more helpful for IBS-D because they can be constipating, but they can be effective for a wide range of pain disorders.SSRI's are more likely to trigger diarrhea but can also be very effective for pain in a lot of people.No one ever said antidepressants are a cure all for IBS, but for some people they can be very useful (for many different disorders) even when they are at doses too low to be effective for mood disorders. Like you said they won't help everyone's IBS but the fact they do not work for one person does not mean they never work for anyone.I sometimes need low doses of antidepressants to prevent migraines, doesn't work for everyone, but the drugs for migraines aren't good for me either for a lot of reasons and I'd rather take the lowest dose of an antidepressant they make than suffer in pain for weeks on end because I don't want to die of a stroke from the migraine meds.One of the reasons they can work for IBS is that the gut nerves like the nerves in the brain use serotonin for signaling. In fact 95% of the serotonin in your body is found in the gut nerves (why antidepressants tend to have GI side effects, after all). Many of the newer IBS-specific drugs are ones that effect serotonin receptors in the gut nerves.What I'm trying to say is it isn't completely unexpected that they can help some IBSers based on the biology of the enteric nervous system.No one is saying they aren't serious medications. Just remember for IBS and other pain conditions you are typically talking lower doses than for mood alteration which makes a big difference in side effects, etc.If it gives someone with IBS their life back I don't know why that should be something that people say should never be done. I know a lot of people who need to be on the antidepressants for their IBS because that is the only thing that makes them functional. When my IBS was bad I needed both a serotonin effecting drug (Buspar that is related to, but not an antidepressant) and Levbid just to be able to walk from my car to my workplace. Heck I needed it to walk from my door to the mailbox. It worked for me. Didn't make the IBS go away completely, but it was enough I could still work and not have to lose everything because of the pain.Again, they do not work for everybody. When they do work they work at low doses. You should try other treatments first. But if you need them, IMO take them. Don't suffer in pain for years when you do not have to.K.


----------



## 15976

Kathleen, which ones do you take for your migraines? I'll ask my doctor about them. I recall him mentioning a low dose of one before but I don't recall what it was. It seems the only other option is beta blockers. Years ago I took Nortiptylene and I think my migraines were better then. A few years ago I took Effexor and I got them but less frequently than now and Midrin or caffeine worked when I got one, Midrin isn't working well now and I can't take caffeine if not on Effexor because it makes IBS-D worse. I've done the diet changes and exercise and nothing's really improved so I feel like I'm left with not many other options.I have IBS and anxiety. I took antidepressants and anti-anxiety meds after years of suffering and trying group and CBT. They gave me a life. Now I'm off everything hoping to have a 2nd child but I think I'd get on them again. I HATE coming off the antidepressants but they make it so I can live a somewhat normal and pleasant life. I decided at some point that being able to live for right now was more important than what they might do long term...at least until I can find something else that works.Also when I started on Paxil, my anxiety was mostly under control but IBS-D came and was so bad that I feared losing my job. We were living check to check and I had to do something quick. It was the best drug for my anxiety and IBS but when I came off it to get pregnant with my son, it seemed like I was coming off a street drug. I've never taken it again for that reason. Not all people are as sensitive coming off. I taper down way slower than others.


----------



## 23410

I take in very low doses, prescribed by my UK GP, nortriptyline and fluphenazine which are very long established medications for ibs. I have had ibs d for over twenty years and it is only over the past two years that I have been prescribed medication. These drugs have definitely helped. Now I am trying hypnotherapy with a view to coming off the drugs altogether.


----------



## Kathleen M.

I've taken low doses of tricyclics (elavil and doxepin) and prozac of the SSRI's.Both types work for me, I've gotten sensitive to the anticholinergic side effects of the tricyclics. They work better I think but I can't always take them.I'm in a better space with the migraines right now and mostly control them with Coenzyme Q10 100 mgs a day. I thought I might have to go back on the antidepressants, but was able to get them under control with that supplement.Mine get bad when I start a new set of allergy shots.K.


----------



## 15976

I used to take the tricyclics too but I can't seem to take the side effects now either. The thirst alone kills me even if I take water with me all day.I'll check into the Q10. I haven't had many lately because I have to take motrin daily for my jaw but I hate having them - very disabling.


----------



## 15908

I just started with Sarafem. Sarafem is actually prozac (20mg) prescribed for PMS related symptoms.I went to a new OBGYN yesterday for a hormone panel, explained my IBS symptoms (mine only happens in the luteal phase of my menstrual cycle) and she suggested Sarafem, since Sarafem is designed to be taken only 14 days a month - during the same time I get IBS attacks (I get IBS-A, but my main issue is excruciating cramping pain that is associated with BM and gas during the time progesterone and prostaglandin are high) and it's reported that it helps with IBS.I am hopeful, but only time will tell.I would do just about anything at this point, short of having my uterus removed!!!! I have been missing at least a day of work each month because of the crippling pain, and I cannot really plan any trips in advance either with fear that I may have serious attacks during my trips. Anyway, like I said, I am hopeful. I have nothing to lose, really.tmm


----------



## 13922

Hi SueV -I too was surprised that people take antidepressants for IBS - didn't understand at first. I was a normal healthy 33 year old who had just completed a Master's degree, was having a normal life when IBS started following abdominal surgery ( which I now think was totally unnecessary...). Anyway, I went from being outgoing, positive, happy and successful to being bedridden, depressed, helpless, hopeless, underweight,gaunt, anxious and nearly suicidal in a matter of a few months. I refused even the idea of taking an antidepressant because they are "serious meds" like you stated. I have to say that they saved my life and I actually have a life outside of my bathroom now. I had never been depressed or anxious before IBS, but it devastated me and I had no other hope. I for one, firmly believe that if nothing else works, one should at least weigh the option of taking an antidepressant for the SSRI benefit. Just my two cents...


----------



## Rowe2

In 1996, my husband committed suicide. A long story made short, the doctor put me on an antidepressant for the obvious reason. I was depressed. The side effect of it was it stopped my IBS spasms to the point I could live a normal life.I take 37.5 mg. of Effexor. That's all it takes.It anyone has any questions how and why this works, please go to the main IBS forum and ask Eric. He can tell you anything you need to know about it. He is great!


----------



## 15908

Sarafem (20mg Prozac) was a HUGE mistake for me. I am glad to hear that SSRI's work great for many people with IBS, and I was hoping it would work for me too, but I didn't even get to the point of knowing much because it gave me such bad side effects that I had to quit taking it just after 6 days. Sarafem just about knocked me out :-( I lost appetite and lost weight (I am already thin). I could hardly function at work - I was sooo very tired and felt exhausted (I even thought I had mono or CFS or something) - missed two days of work. I just wanted to sleep all the time. I am finally becoming normal again (it's been a week since I quit taking it, but I guess it has a long half-life). The doctor told me that she can give me 10mg of prozac instead of Sarafem which is 20mg, but I don't think I am gonna even try the lower dosage at this point. I will just have to find some other way to deal with my cramping IBS pain....tmm


----------



## eric

Statistically 1 in 3 people are helped with antidepressants and IBS, where as 8 out of ten for HT and IBS.They should also be used in moderate to severe IBS along with diet and lifestyle changes. Also some can quit working as they can desensitize the receptos. That happened to me on Prozac years ago.THE USE OF ANTIDEPRESSANTS IN THE TREATMENT OF IRRITABLE BOWELSYNDROME AND OTHER FUNCTIONAL GI DISORDERShttp://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...02661#771102661


----------



## eric

Just fyiIBS in the Real World IBS Research Findings by IFFGD August 2002 "Research participants are dissatisfied with their medications. These IBS sufferers reported using 281 different treatments, including prescription drugs, OTC medications and herbal and dietary supplements, to control their symptoms. However, on an overall basis, fewer than one-third of these IBS sufferers reported satisfaction with the drugs and remedies they use to treat their IBS symptoms. A full 88% of respondents reported prescription drug use for treating their IBS. Prescription medications were rated as "not effective" by 22% of those who currently take them and 33% describe prescription drugs as only "somewhat effective" in treating IBS symptoms. Less than half (45%) described prescription drugs as "effective." The most frequently cited reasons for dissatisfaction dealt with perceptions of efficacy; 89% of mentions of dissatisfaction related to: Lack of effectiveness Symptoms not relieved Pain and discomfort Bathroom habits unrelieved Prescription drugs were more often considered to be effective by those who either have better controlled symptoms or milder cases of IBS. Higher ratings of satisfaction with the effectiveness of prescription drugs effectiveness occurred most often among: Those describing symptoms as moderate/mild (50%). Those describing the frequency of episodes as less than weekly (51%). Those describing symptoms as not interfering with daily activity (63%). 78% of respondents have taken OTC laxatives and 64% have taken OTC anti-diarrheals for their IBS. OTC medications were rated as not effective by 40% of those who currently take them. As with prescription drugs, only 33% describe OTC medications as "somewhat effective" in treating IBS symptoms. Only 27% described OTC medications as "effective." Side effects of prescription drugs distress these IBS sufferers. Of those taking prescription drugs, 62% report side effects. Almost half (45%) reported the side effects as severe or moderate. Of those respondents reporting side effects: 12% had to visit an ER, and 07% were hospitalized 29% had to call their health care provider, and24% had to visit their health care provider 22% had to stop driving 18% reported missing work or school http://www.iffgd.org/Research/IBS2002Survey.html


----------



## AllStrZ

I tried Amitriptyline (Elavil) when I was 16, 2 years ago, it didn't help at all. I felt the same, so I stopped taking it.


----------



## 18478

I am surprised that there isn't alot of discussion regarding the issues of anxiety/stress/conflict and its assocation with IBS.I started taking Lexapro (SSRI)about two weeks ago and am working my dosing up to 10 mg. This all started because my IBS happens to be my body's signal for telling me that all is not well emotionally that leads to conflict in my gut and elsewhere in my body. Of course this is all stemming from the mental area. Anxiety/stress/conflict being huge factors for me. As far as I can recall, I have probably had IBS for years (20 or so)but functioning. I am now 41 and didn't necessarily understand what it was or how my body reacted to events in different ways. This IBS issue wasn't as bad as the last one because I am beginning to understand my body and reactions better. After explaining this to my PCP, he clued in right away regarding what was going on. My PCP did an excellent job of explaining the gut receptors (nerves) and that the majority of them are actually in your gut. He also prescribed Levbid, I have been on it 2x day for about a week. It allowed me to be able to eat and function, while still increasing the Lexapro. I have started counseling etc. The PCP believes that this will only be necessary while the Lexapro gets into the system (usually 4-6 weeks)I know that for me, there is definately a correlation with anxiety, stress and IBS. I of course, get other symptoms besides IBS, the IBS is the attention getter...and usually it takes a long time to get it in "control" after things have gotten this far. Please note the word "control" as for me that is important, as I have been going through some recent issues regarding "lack of control".I am not a Dr and recommend that you speak with one that really gets it, is sympathetic and understanding... I would also recommend doing some meditation and perhaps asking yourself if their is something going on in your life that has you conflicted...you might find this helpful as usually the sooner I resolve my conflict/anxiety/stress I am able to move forward with my treatment and health.I hope this information is helpful


----------



## 18609

"Hang on - I'm sorry but why on earth is anyone taking an anti-depressant for IBS? These are really serious medicines - surely there are other options if your problems are IBS-related rather than psychiatric?Sue"There are alot of different articles on anxiety and it's effect on IBS, and personally I found that the antidepressant fluoxetine totally relieved me of my symptoms, I would not hesitate to start it again.There are a variety of antidepressants that may be effective and do not pose any major addiction threats. For example, SSRIs like Prozac should be weaned off gradually as a precaution against the rare "SSRI discontinuation syndrome", but compared to stronger drugs the addictive effect is negligable.


----------



## Guest

Fair enough Matthew - I've been educated since being on this board - my natural instinct would be "why on earth anti-d's for something essentially non-psychiatric" but I've had my knuckles rapped for being ignorant that infact there is a proven line of treatment using low dose anti-d's to manage the symptoms of IBS - so fair enough - I'm certainly NOT medical and I'm always willing to learn.Sue


----------



## 16226

I'd prefer to use tranquillizers instead of anti-depressanats. I had been on then in the past but when I went off them, e.g., paxil, I had a bad headache for a long time --had to call up the drug company to confirm this. Going off tranquillizers means a lot of sleepless nights or uping the dosage though!However, I do not know which tranquillizers are most effective in helping calm IBD and IBS symptoms. MPS-


----------



## 15605

I've been on several different anti-depressants, (to treat extreme anxiety to begin with)and I noticed Elavil on the list of IBS meds on that link.When I took Elavil, I had to stop it. I became so severely constipated that I had to have an enema administered.Constipation is a side effect of Elavil.However, it did help my mood quite a lot, and helped with anxiety a little. (remember these meds are so specific to each person who takes them as far as what works, what side effects)But constipation is a noted side effect for Elavil. I can't see it helping with IBS-C. But I'm not a doctor!Hope this helps someone.


----------



## 19739

> Tricyclics tend to be more helpful for IBS-D because they can be constipating, but they can be effective for a wide range of pain disorders.SSRI's are more likely to trigger diarrhea but can also be very effective for pain in a lot of people.Kathleen, for some reason i was not able to find this group for a while and I think you have seen some of my recent posts in regards to considering a anti-dep medicine now that zelnorm is off the market and this post has really helped me! Thank you so much! I was unsure about elavil vs. zoloft but since I am IBS C it sounds like zoloft would be a more appropriate choice. I am also very thankful for you elaboration on why to take these meds for IBS, and that you do not have to be depressed or anxious but that in low dose they can be used for pain management and decrease symptoms.I am going to browse this board some more for feedback on zoloft but I just had to say thank you!


----------



## 14486

I am at a loss. I've been suffering from anxiety and IBS for 2 1/2 years. I've been hospitalized for anxiety 3 times. The only combination of meds that ever worked for me was Seroquel, Reglan, Zelnorm, and Prevacid. The Seroquel made me like a zombie so I was taken off it. Regland was stopped for awhile because the doctor in the hospital said I was taking too many stomach meds - later on when I tried taking it again I had a dystonic reaction and now can never take it again. Zelnorm was taken off the market.I've tried so many medicines: SSRI's, tricyclics. Right now I'm taking Prevacid, Pamelar 10mg, and Klonapin 2 mg a day. The past week has been a horror. My stomach is worse than ever. Instead of just having gas pain and constipation I now have spasms and heartburn all day long I can't even eat. I lost 8 pounds in a week. I've also been unable to do much physical activity, mostly been confined to the couch or bed because I have really bad hangover type headaches from the minute I wake up in the morning. If I don't take a Klonapin regularly every 12 hours then I have major anxiety attacks all day. I tried tapering down but felt even worse. The doctor thought the Pamelar was making me feel like this so he lowered the dose. I really can't even function. I've been tempted to go to the ER several times but I don't want to be admitted and have my family go through this again. Any new med combination ideas for my situation? I'm even scared to talk to my doctors. They are so sick of me and say I want to keep changing meds. Well, if you feel awful all the time doesn't that tell you something is wrong with this combination?


----------



## jms1963

MLR -Could your headache be a migraine? I've had migraines that have totally disabled me and made my ibs symtoms worse.Hoping you feel better soon


----------



## 14486

They don't really have the characteristics of migraines, and because they get better later in the day, I'm pretty sure they have to do with anxiety and meds. Actually, I had constant headaches for three months a few years ago and was tried on migraine meds. They did absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## Peacock

Are you a doctor? Is it any of your business what prescription medications people take for their IBS? I'm sure anyone who is taking an antidepressant is well aware that it's a serious medication.Here's an article on IBS and paroxetine: http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlere...p;artid=1192440.And here's another on citalopram: http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlere...p;artid=1192434.


SueV said:


> Hang on - I'm sorry but why on earth is anyone taking an anti-depressant for IBS? These are really serious medicines - surely there are other options if your problems are IBS-related rather than psychiatric?
> Sue


----------



## 18740

Piper said:


> Hi SueV -I too was surprised that people take antidepressants for IBS - didn't understand at first. I was a normal healthy 33 year old who had just completed a Master's degree, was having a normal life when IBS started following abdominal surgery ( which I now think was totally unnecessary...). Anyway, I went from being outgoing, positive, happy and successful to being bedridden, depressed, helpless, hopeless, underweight,gaunt, anxious and nearly suicidal in a matter of a few months. I refused even the idea of taking an antidepressant because they are "serious meds" like you stated. I have to say that they saved my life and I actually have a life outside of my bathroom now. I had never been depressed or anxious before IBS, but it devastated me and I had no other hope. I for one, firmly believe that if nothing else works, one should at least weigh the option of taking an antidepressant for the SSRI benefit. Just my two cents...


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

anti-depressants have never helped my IBS. They made the IBS worse.


----------



## anniemac

with me, it was a case of, which came first, the chicken or the egg? I mean, I was depressed, I was on SSRI, I got D.I was put on elavil-didnt help D.but has helped depression. Looking back, I have had IBS-D. for years, untreated, until the SSRI made it worse for me. There is no way-at present- I would come off the elavil.


----------



## CASS508

Any one thinking of using Anti D's should go here and read this site first, it may save your life.Save your life, read this before going anywhere near anti D's


----------



## 20840

CASS508 said:


> Any one thinking of using Anti D's should go here and read this site first, it may save your life.Save your life, read this before going anywhere near anti D's


Or you could actual take the low dose AD approach an actually get your IBS symptoms under control.I have been taking Nortiptyline for about 3 months now and at this dosage, it has gotten rid of 75% of my painful wake-up experiences. The side effects do pass when you have gotten use to a certain dosage and found the AD drug that is right for you.


----------



## 18438

CASS508 said:


> Any one thinking of using Anti D's should go here and read this site first, it may save your life.Save your life, read this before going anywhere near anti D's


wow how is that for a bunch of propaganda? Sure psychotropic medication is not for everyone, does not help everyone and can make people worse in some circumstances, but so can any medication unfortunantly. Then there are those people who get real help and real results with these type of medications. So seriously, you need to get a clue, and do some actual research on meds before you jump on the band wagon and start dismissing them. I hope that load of #### website doesnt scare anyone away from trying a medication that could potentially help them and improve their quality of life.


----------



## CASS508

starrlamia said:


> wow how is that for a bunch of propaganda? Sure psychotropic medication is not for everyone, does not help everyone and can make people worse in some circumstances, but so can any medication unfortunantly. Then there are those people who get real help and real results with these type of medications. So seriously, you need to get a clue, and do some actual research on meds before you jump on the band wagon and start dismissing them. *I hope that load of #### website doesnt scare anyone away from trying a medication that could potentially help them and improve their quality of life.*


firstly the website is actual fact, and secondly yes you may get results but at what cost. AD's are killing people, not Physically in the most part but from within and that can not be reversed.AD are not drugs to be messed with, i cant believe how doctors in the united States just hand them out with such ease for almost anything. companies and doctors are getting rich off of this.


----------



## 15976

Kathleen, I see the CoEzyme Q10 has D as a side effect. Did you experience this?


----------



## 18438

I do agree that antids are prescribed way to easily and by physicians who shouldnt be, as they should be prescribed by a psychiatrist. But saying that they are just killing people and are no good etc etc is ridiculous. What about those people who are suicidal, on the verge of killing themselves, and get better with antids, live a happy and long life, do you think that is a bad thing? Any ANY medication or suppliment has bad side effects, they are risks that you weigh with the benefits. Like any med you should be fully aware of what effect they will have on your body and mind both good and bad. For some people antids and other psychotropic medication is the ONLY way to help them out, as in they have tried numerous other things that dont work. Also, a lot of people take antids for only a short time period and then are ok without them. I personally take antids, they are helping to save my life when suppliment, herbs etc did nothing for me. I know the risks and side effects and am totally accepting of those as consequence for my feeling good. Even if there was real proof (real as in actual scientific evidence etc etc and not just some random people with a political agenda spouting information) I would still take my antids so that I could live a happy shorter life, then a long crappy suffering hell hole of a life. I think its funny that people target these meds, when there are treatments such as radiation and chemotherapy which are so much worse for you (but could potentially save your life). NVM all of the pollution that is killing people and chemicals in foods that are not good for you. If you want to believe these things about antids etc then thats fine but please dont expect people to believe everything they read or what you believe in. Its fine that you do, but I find the fact that you could be discouraging people from a life saving treatment based on something that is not scientific fact disturbing.


----------



## 15976

I agree. When I started on anti-d's, it was because my quality of life was so bad that I decided it was worth it to me to live a shorter life that was high quality if there was a risk. I had horrible IBS, migraines, and panic attacks. I was almost homebound. They certainly improved my quality of life and allowed me to finish college and get a job.


----------



## 20840

CASS508,I have a close family member who would not be living on the face of this planet if it wasn't for AD treatment. Should she have listened to your Anti-AD advice? It has its application's, of which can be used for depression, IBS treatment and Chronic Pain control.I suggest you acknowledge that this is a forum for AD treatment specifically with IBS (of which is very beneficial) and preach your anti-AD treatment elsewhere.


----------



## MyOwnSavior

starrlamia said:


> What about those people who are suicidal, on the verge of killing themselves, and get better with antids, live a happy and long life, do you think that is a bad thing?


Not to come in late to the discussion...But I'm confused about one thing. I read my packet that came with my Effexor... and it says not to take it if you have suicidal thoughts. So... really, "people who are suicidal, and on the verge of killing themselves" shouldn't be taking antidepressants anyways, should they? (I'm not trying to be argumentative, or prove a point or anything, I just really don't know).


----------

